# Prewedding works @ Penang From www.jooiwah.com



## jooiwah (Mar 3, 2016)

Sharing some of my pre wedding works.
5.






4.





3.





2.





1.


----------



## Designer (Mar 4, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 6, 2016)

I like them all, the #1 could perhaps use less sun flare so you can see the couple better. You've really captured the couple.


----------

